# Adding solar pool heater panels



## Magnumpl (Sep 12, 2020)

Hi. I am located in Tampa Bay area in Florida. I have a 11k gallon fiberglass pool with surface area 8'x21' under a screened porch. I purchased a solar pool heater system already, which contains seven 4x12 solar panels, Hayward GVA-24 Valve Acuator and Hayward Aquastar II Solar Pool Controler. 

I currently have a Flotec AT251001-01 1hp single speed pool pump which I assume would not be suitable for the panels. would prefer to stay with 110v/120v pump. Which pump would you recommend? Should I get a dual speed or variable speed? 

By looking at some online calculator, it shows that 3 panels would be enough for my pool (I could give the other ones to my parents). How many panels would you recommend? 

Also, my roof will need to be replaced next year so I dont want to install it there yet. I was thinking about installing it on the aluminum metal flat roof above my porch for now. What installation method and mounts would you recommend?

I would appreciate your help! Thanks!

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

Solar hot water works this way. Either a little water hot or a lot of water warm. Unfortunately there is no middle ground.

The size of the pipe for your panels and the panel MFG will dictate how many gallons a minute you can deliver. Trust me it will be under 5 gallons a minute if you want to heat the pool.

I have two solar hot water panels for domestic hot water. I feed into the first one then into the second (series) for max heating.

Depending on how your pump is plumbed, filters valving, etc will make your 1 hp pump to large to add to the flow. Besides its job is to keep the pool clean,. Not force water into solar panels.

You will want to take water from the pool after the filter and before any chemical injection systems, specifically chlorine. 

Lastly you really need to find the solar hour design calculator your your area. 
I live in Tucson and the calculator says 5.6 hours a day for electricity production. I have at time ~16 hours of sun. All solar systems need to be aimed at the sun for optimum production. Finding the best place for the panels is paramount if you want it to work,well.

You have a lot to discover and to plan before you start cutting plastic pipe.


----------

